# gmailfs ( Montar las cuentas de gmail )

## Yuanx

He hecho una guia de instalación de gmailfs y su uso, podeis verla pinchando aquí  espero que les sirva de ayuda  :Wink:  y..... comenteis vuestras experiencias  :Wink: 

----------

## luisfeser

Yo tengo una duda sobre esto:

Ahora puede funcionar muy bien y eso, pero.... y si los de google impiden esto, k pasa con lo k tuvieras subido?

Está bien el invento, lastima k las adsl sean todavia muy lentas en España como para estar trabajando con internet como si fuera un disco duro  :Wink: 

Gracias por el howto  :Smile: 

----------

## artic

Mi conexion alcanza los 78 kb/seg y aun asi es lenta,para manejar 1 giga,por no hablar de las conexiones base de timofonica.

Ademas quien no tiene espacio de sobra en el disco duro....

Salu2

----------

## DarkMind

 *artic wrote:*   

> Ademas quien no tiene espacio de sobra en el disco duro....
> 
> Salu2

 

yo no tengo...

tengo mis 80 GB llenos..   :Confused: 

----------

## fromooze

Pues si tienes llenos ... o te pillas muuchas cuentas o una no te llegará a nada!!  :Razz: 

... puede que te viniese bien una tostadora, no?... Yo es que soy de los de aprovechar al máximo los soportes ópticos, que para algo tengo un lector que tira 'nice'  :Smile: 

----------

## quelcom

adsl lentas?? Bien, si nos comparamos a paises serios pues si, pero si os quejais con una adsl... en mi pellejo os queria ver yo... con mi conexion 56kb/s. 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Stolz

La idea de gmailfs está muy bien, pero viola las condiciones generales de Gmail y prefiero no probar, no valla a ser que los de google empiecen a mosquearse con los abusos, y me cancelen la cuenta sin previo aviso  :Wink: 

Saludozzzz

----------

## DarkMind

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Pues si tienes llenos ... o te pillas muuchas cuentas o una no te llegará a nada!! 
> 
> ... puede que te viniese bien una tostadora, no?... Yo es que soy de los de aprovechar al máximo los soportes ópticos, que para algo tengo un lector que tira 'nice' 

 

cds my ass... no me gusta tener que estar metiendo y sacando cds a cada rato para escuchar mp3 o videos...   :Confused: 

----------

## Yuanx

df -Th devuelve esto:

S.ficheros    Tipo  Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

gmailfs       fuse   1000M     0 1000M   0% /mnt/gmail/canalgentoo

gmailfs       fuse   1000M     0 1000M   0% /mnt/gmail/jjsolaz

yo pienso que para guardar backups o compartir una cuenta entre amigos y dejar ahi algo aunque el otro no esté puede llegar a ser muy útil.

Seguiré mandando noticias referidas a gmail, la siguiente espero que sea la de la pasarela pop3 para linux y ver nuestro correo desde nuestro gestor de mails favorito, evolution, kmail...

www.canalgentoo.com

----------

## fromooze

Yo lo que quiero es un notifacador para systray (el de freedesktop!) o para gkrellm que soporte varias cuentas!!!

... que pop3 ni que leches  :Razz: 

----------

## psm1984

Yuanx ¿podrias incluir el articulo en el post? claro, si no te importa y siempre dejando claro el origen. Es porque luego se rompen los enlaces y esas cosas.

----------

## artic

A mi tb me es de gran utilidad gkrellm en fluxbox,vendria bien un notificador.

Salu2

----------

## Haduart

esto... 

```
pontaeri mnt # mount -t gmailfs -o username=miusuario,password=mipasword,fsname=gmailfs /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py gmail/

mount: fs type gmailfs not supported by kernel

```

```

pontaeri mnt # uname -a

Linux pontaeri 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 #9 SMP Mon Aug 9 00:28:30 WEST 2004 i686 Unknown CPU Type AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

no se... alguna sugerencia?

----------

## artic

has visto tu kernel,filesystems?????????parece q se queja de ahi

----------

## Haduart

 :Confused:   pues a menos que el kernel tenga soporte para fuse o para gmailfs dudo mucho que sea de eso... 

aqui el propio autor explica como hacerlo: 

http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html

Ahora he conseguido que este montado, entre ostras cosas fallaba a la hora de pasar los parametros al mount. 

```

pontaeri fuse-python # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hdb3              25G   24G  1.2G  96% /

none                  251M     0  251M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1              22G   21G  839M  97% /mnt/winXP_C

/dev/hda5              43G   43G   31M 100% /mnt/winXP_G

/dev/hdb6              20G   19G  1.3G  94% /mnt/winXP_F

/dev/hdb7              79G   78G  526M 100% /mnt/winXP_H

/dev/hdd              562M  562M     0 100% /mnt/cdrom

gmailfs              1000M     0 1000M   0% /mnt/gmail

```

Ahora ya funciona bien...

----------

## vgl

En los últimos kernels no funciona. En dmesg aparece:

```
fuse: Unknown symbol vfs_permission

```

googleando he encontrado que en el fichero fuse-1.3/kernel/dir.c, hay que cambiar las dos líneas:

```
vfs_permission(inode, mask);

```

por 

```
generic_permission(inode,mask,NULL);

```

Es decir, que el símbolo vfs_permission ya no existen en el kernel, y hay que usar generic_permission (con NULL como último argumento).

Lo pongo por si a aguién más le sirve de ayuda.

Tras make y make install todo funciona.

----------

